# Tooth Extraction: Oral and Maxillofacial Surgery



## PhilDawson8270 (11 Nov 2016)

I don't usually post this kind of thing, nor really comment much on this kind of thing so I feel a bit of a fraud posting on this topic, but I'm hoping for some encouragement, and information from experience.

Background:
Long term fear of dentists which I believe came from my parents, as my immediate family all have this same fear. At 15 the dentist found that my mouth was overcrowded. The solution then was to remove a couple, and reshape my jaw to better fit teeth in later. I declined at this point.

At 17 I needed a root canal which wasn't a pleasant experience due to severe pain from lack of anaesthetic.

This reinforced my fear of dentists. Shamefully, 12 years of poor dental hygiene (I hate to admit this), and after biting a fork got me worried about my teeth.

This brings us to now, well 6 or so months ago.

I found a wonderful, friendly, patient dentist. Who managed to repair nearly all of my teeth, thankfully all my front ones. The back I have 6 or 7 that are broken at the gum line, from a mixture of overcrowding, and poor hygiene.

It took 2 visits for all the fillings, but each time relatively fine. A little short on anaesthetic, meaning that the teeth were sensitive when they were drilled, but I could simply raise my hand and she would give me more. 

At the 2nd visit I was told that the broken teeth really need to come out as they aren't functional, and a serious risk of infection (I have just had an abscess drained too as it did get infected waiting for treatment). Being comfortable with the dentist I agreed, and was referred to my local Hospital's Oral and Maxillofacial surgery department.

I have been to the consultation, from the X-Rays alone they seem to think it's all fairly straightforward, and would do it all in 1 session under local anaesthetic.

Now, I have been back to the dentist for a check up, as until this is sorted I'm on 3 monthly check ups. I must say it was very nice, and relaxing for the dentist to say that electric brush, and regular cleaning means my teeth all look healthy, and gums are looking normal again. So it is nice to know that I haven't totally destroyed what I have got left.

But my appointment is on Tuesday 15th November, but now the anxiety has started. It is like the fear I had when I was a young adult again where severe toothache was preferable. But now, I am older and wise enough to know this really needs to be done.

But I am not as comfortable with 6/7 tooth extractions under local as I thought I was now it is getting close. I have tried to get through to the department but they seem impossible to get hold of, and the appointment line is the only one I can reach. As I would really like to know if it is too late to request some form of sedation, gas and air for example.

So the short version:
6/7 extractions at the gumline, that may need gum removing to access
What to expect? What does it feel like? Do they take long to come out?
Can I request something like gas and air on the day?

My biggest worry is that I usually have a high tolerance to local anaesthetic at the dentist, meaning I get them to give more when they start drilling. But, with an extraction, the first chance I will get is when they grab and pull on the tooth. I am worried that this will hurt, a LOT before I get chance for more local anaesthetic. Do they even use the same anaesthetic as a regular dentist?

So, any experiences from patients or NHS staff is greatly appreciated.

Apologies for the long thread.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2016)

I understand exactly how you feel Phil! If you search for posts made by me featuring the word 'dentist' you will see what my dental history was and that I have now found a dentist who is sorting my problems out.

I'll give you a detailed breakdown of what I had done and how I felt; hopefully that will help to put your mind at rest.

I had 2 broken, rotten teeth which eventually forced me to face my fears and make the initial appointment. I made a point of explaining to the dentist how scared I was. He was very kind and said that nothing would be done to me without warning, everything would be explained to me first, and I was in charge of what was happening and could stop it at any time.

I thought the rotten teeth would be the first to be dealt with but the dentist wisely thought that it would be better to build up to the extractions and I had 2 sessions for simple remedial fillings first to put my mind at rest. I had the option of gas and air but we decided that we would see how I got on without it. I was ok!

The dentist used a gel to numb my gums so I couldn't feel the needle going in with the main anaesthetic. He gave it a while to kick in and then probed my gums with a metal implement and asked if I could feel it. I _could_, so he gave more anaesthetic and that did the trick.

He talked me through what was going to happen and we agreed that I could stop him at any time by raising a hand.

I didn't want to see what he was doing so I kept my eyes closed throughout. I also didn't want to _hear_ what was going on so I put some loud music on my phone and wore earbuds [if you use a phone, remember to put it in 'airplane mode' so it doesn't ring and startle you during proceedings!]. The music did drown out external sounds, but I was a bit taken aback when having the first filling done by how much vibration came through my skull. I was ready for that second time round.

Both of the extractions were done on the 3rd appointment. One of the teeth was broken at the gum line and I was worried about how that would be taken out. I am on Warfarin so I would bleed a lot more than most people if the gum was cut. I had to sign a release form to give permission for that, but the dentist managed to get both of the teeth out without cutting the gums.

I was impressed by how he got the stumps out without any major problems. I felt no pain at all and nothing other than the inevitable pressure that is put on the head. I won't lie and say that it was a pleasant experience, but it was not at all traumatic. I think after the anaesthetic took effect, the actual extractions took about 15-20 minutes in total.

I had very minor bleeding afterwards and just chomped down on some sutures which I was given. The bleeding stopped after an hour or two. For someone who was not on anti-coagulants, it would have probably bled for less than half that time.

When the anaesthetic wore off after a few hours, I did develop quite a bit of discomfort. More of a throbbing ache than anything too serious. I took 8 paracetamol in the first 24 hours and that kept the pain under control. I think I only needed 1 or 2 the next day and none after that.

The wounds in the gums took a week or so to really start to heal. I had to be careful eating and drinking, and brushing my teeth but was otherwise ok. I avoided eating troublesome foods at that time - things like nuts which break up into lots of small, hard bits which could get into the gums.

I think you ought to be able to discuss your treatment in advance to reassure you that you can have gas and air if you feel that you need it. Another suggestion - why not ask if you can have the first 3 extractions done with an option to postpone the others for a week or two if you feel it is becoming too much for you? OTOH, you would then have to go through it all a second time so it might be better just to get the whole lot done at once?

Anyway ... Good luck!


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (12 Nov 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I understand exactly how you feel Phil! If you search for posts made by me featuring the word 'dentist' you will see what my dental history was and that I have now found a dentist who is sorting my problems out.
> 
> I'll give you a detailed breakdown of what I had done and how I felt; hopefully that will help to put your mind at rest.
> 
> ...



Many thanks for this in depth reply, and it's good (well not really good, but you know what I mean) that I'm not alone. Unfortunately it's not my dentist doing the extractions but a dental surgeon at the hospital. So that is adding a little bit of an unknown. I felt fine about it at the time, and didn't question sedation for example. Since it is in a hospital, there's a 6 week wait for appointments after consultation, so it would be quite a wait for the next lot. And if it's unpleasant I think I'd rather not have to return if that makes sense?

Is the pressure obvious what they're doing? Or is it a similar feeling to pushing down onto a tooth/biting something hard?


----------



## oldfatfool (12 Nov 2016)

Surprised they are doing it under a local tbh. I was in hospital last week for a tooth out and a cyst removing from my upper jaw that involved cutting the gum and was told i had no option but a GA. Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (12 Nov 2016)

oldfatfool said:


> Surprised they are doing it under a local tbh. I was in hospital last week for a tooth out and a cyst removing from my upper jaw that involved cutting the gum and was told i had no option but a GA. Good luck whatever you decide.



The fact it is all local, is the only positive thing. As surely that means they expect it to be fairly straight forward?


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Nov 2016)

I've had all of my Wisdom teeth extracted by my dentists, over the years, always under local anaesthetic . Two of them had impacted roots. I stocked up on Ibuprofen / paracetamol, which I took as soon as the anaesthetic wore off, and for the day after the extractions. I've not had any problems following the procedure. Just relax, get it over with, it'll be fine. Good luck.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2016)

I can see why the hospital aspect of it makes it more worrying and I can see why you want to get it all done at once!

I would have thought the dental surgeon ought to at least give the option of gas and air. I don't know if you are allowed to travel alone afterwards if you have it? It might be that you would need to be accompanied. (Ask?)

As for the pressure ... It was pretty obvious that it was taking a fair effort to get the stumps out. Nothing was hurting and the music was doing its job of distracting me. I didn't enjoy the sensation of having my head pushed back into the chair but it was not painful which is the main thing that had concerned me.

I would describe the experience as tolerably unpleasant but not traumatic. My fear of dentists came from an awful experience as a child, but this was nothing like that.

I think techniques, attitudes and equipment have moved on a lot in the past 50 years! I am never going to _like_ going to the dentist but I have got to the stage now where I don't think about it until the night before, and don't worry about it until I am actually walking in the door of the dental practice. For a dental-phobe like me, that is REAL progress!

It is such a relief once the work has been done. I had a chat with the dentist afterwards and he said how nasty the stumps had been inside, and how much better I would feel once the gums had healed. He was right!


----------



## oldfatfool (12 Nov 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> The fact it is all local, is the only positive thing. As surely that means they expect it to be fairly straight forward?


Hope so, i asked for local but told no. It may have been due to the risk of them cutting into my sinus and that the cyst had already disolved/displaced a good amount of bone


----------



## pclay (12 Nov 2016)

I had the offer of having my 4 wisdom teeth removed about 5 years ago. I went to hospital and they said I would have a general anaesthetic. I asked what they thought, and they actually disagreed with my dentists referral. I declined to have them removed.

3 years later I had one wisdom tooth removed under local anaesthetic. The tugging felt like I was having my jaw broken, but it only lasted about 5 minutes. I was fine afterwards.

I am surprised you are have 6 teeth removed under local. You could ask for a general anaesthetic.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (12 Nov 2016)

You will be fine and will be able to ask for at least, gas, on the day. At least.

You will have dragon breath for days afterwards. It can melt ice on windscreens and make flowers wilt instantaneously. It's like a superpower. Enjoy it.


----------



## Shortandcrisp (12 Nov 2016)

My experience is that having teeth removed is less painful and more steIghtforward than having a filling. There won't be any pain in the nerve, all you'll feel is the dentist pulling your head to one side.
As Colin said, there's some pain once the anaesthetic wears off, but nothing too intense and easily sorted with paracetamol.
One tip I will give is to take some paracetamol before a trip to the dentist. Always seemed to lesson the pain of injections and calm me down a little.


----------



## vickster (12 Nov 2016)

@midlife is expert in matters of gnashers IIRC


----------



## raleighnut (12 Nov 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I've had all of my Wisdom teeth extracted by my dentists, over the years, always under local anaesthetic . Two of them had impacted roots. I stocked up on Ibuprofen / paracetamol, which I took as soon as the anaesthetic wore off, and for the day after the extractions. I've not had any problems following the procedure. Just relax, get it over with, it'll be fine. Good luck.


The trick is to take painkillers *before *the anaesthetic 'wears off', don't wait for the pain to start.


----------



## keithmac (12 Nov 2016)

I'm lucky enough to have all 4 wisdom teeth partially erupted (39 years old), the dentists take an x-ray every year or so but never mention having them removed.

It's a necessary evil going to the dentist for me, never will feel comfortable but make the best of it!.

Good luck with the op and it will go smoothly for you I'm sure .


----------



## Dan Morinary (12 Nov 2016)

I went to emergency dentist, had a tooth removed. This has led to a new problem, the tooth next to it has cracked. I'm putting off getting it sorted for purely financial reasons. Find that shocking considering both my wife and I work! 
Don't be worrying about it Phil, I think Colin's description above is spot on. Tolerably unpleasant. The benefits are worth it. Just don't go for a pint afterwards, like my mate did after 6 extractions, wasn't the best plan! Good luck.


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2016)

It's not like it used to be. Most dentists are excellent. You'll be struggling to talk from the extractions but you won't feel much.

My brother is an expert at getting them out - got the knack at dental school and is a dentist now - he's looking at buying into a practice at the minute. Your fears are normal, and they are used to it - my brother has had people in your situation and once the treatment has been done, they've gone back and thanked him.

Our family dentist is a young bloke like my brother (actually knows my brother) and he is fantastic.


----------



## Stephenite (13 Nov 2016)

@PhilDawson8270 I do not like going to the dentists either. But these days they are much better. I had a tooth out a couple of months ago, and had stressed over it, found excuses to postpone the appointment, all sorts. It was a totally different experience to 25-30 years ago when i last had an extraction. The local anæsthetic works surprisingly well. I was told if i felt i needed more to raise my hand, but i didn't need to. You are going to be OK. Don't worry about it.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (14 Nov 2016)

Thank you all for your comments, it is quite encouraging. It is now about 30 hours away (1530 tomorrow), my partner has agreed to come with me.

I am seemingly going through phases of being ok, then a wreck. I start with the thought it's 1 hour of uncomfortableness and it's done. The thought that although the closer it gets, that 1 hour later it will be over with. Then unexplicably it turns into the most terrible thing in my head.

I thought it might take my mind off it to have something to look forward too tomorrow, instead of just extractions. So I have a new guitar arriving tomorrow too


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (14 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> It's not like it used to be. Most dentists are excellent. You'll be struggling to talk from the extractions but you won't feel much.
> 
> My brother is an expert at getting them out - got the knack at dental school and is a dentist now - he's looking at buying into a practice at the minute. Your fears are normal, and they are used to it - my brother has had people in your situation and once the treatment has been done, they've gone back and thanked him.
> 
> Our family dentist is a young bloke like my brother (actually knows my brother) and he is fantastic.



A worry I have is that when I had the consultation I was quite laid back. I have this thing where when I am scared of something I generally just go quiet and agree with everything. Which doesn't really help.

So I have a feeling the dentist thinks I will be fine, but I am intending on requesting Gas&Air when I get there. I think this is unique in my head, but like most things, I'm guessing it's common for dentists.

Does your brother have any ideas if it is possible to fulfil a request for gas & air on the day?


----------



## alicat (14 Nov 2016)

Keep the thought of the new guitar in your head. Good luck, you are facing your fears and doing the right thing.


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Nov 2016)

Not sure they will do gas & air on the day. When you start to feel the anxiety kicking up a level concentrate on counting backwards from a high number I find this helps take your mind off what they are doing. I am exactly as you describe and have found that the build up anxiety and the first 5 minutes are the worst once the Dentist gets going I am ok! 

I have had my whole gum line opened up awake under local. Not sure I would want gas and air under those circumstance makes me feel a bit weird and out of control


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Nov 2016)

oh also as you are in a Max Fax will be much easier if they come across a stubborn one and you might find they stich the gum as well which I found much more comfortable. Right place and right people for what you are having done.


----------



## Bazzer (14 Nov 2016)

IME modern dentists are nothing like the brutes of old. Had dreadful experiences up to the age of 10. That did it for me until I was in my 2os. Took years to get over the fears and can still feel them rising, but at least controllable now..
Personally I try to take my head elsewhere when in the chair and because of past experiences with gas and air wouldn't now go near the stuff.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (14 Nov 2016)

Bazzer said:


> IME modern dentists are nothing like the brutes of old. Had dreadful experiences up to the age of 10. That did it for me until I was in my 2os. Took years to get over the fears and can still feel them rising, but at least controllable now..
> Personally I try to take my head elsewhere when in the chair and because of past experiences with gas and air wouldn't now go near the stuff.



My fear I think comes from a lack of anaesthetic during a root canal, that really did hurt. Gas and Air was a wonderful thing though when I broke my arm.


----------



## Bazzer (14 Nov 2016)

The dentists I have had who helped me rebuild my confidence always agreed a signal beforehand if something was hurting and more importantly they stopped what they were doing and either gave more anaesthetic or tried something different if I couldn't have any more.


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Nov 2016)

I have non/low adrenaline they thought I had an allergy to the normal one. I bet it will be over in less than 10/15 minute. I have had loads of dental/sinus problems and a few extractions through not going so best getting it sorted. I am now under the care of Guys oral medicine. Hindsight and all that.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (15 Nov 2016)

3 hours to go


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Nov 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> 3 hours to go


Hate afternoon appointments - Good luck sure you won't need it.


----------



## Spinney (15 Nov 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> 3 hours to go


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Hate afternoon appointments - Good luck sure you won't need it.


I make sure to book the first session in the morning at my dentist, which is just before 9 am!

Yes - good luck Phil. Come back on here later and tell us how you got on.


----------



## vickster (15 Nov 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I make sure to book the first session in the morning at my dentist, which is just before 9 am!
> 
> Yes - good luck Phil. Come back on here later and tell us how you got on.


Pain threshold is usually lower in the morning though


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> Pain threshold is usually lower in the morning though


That's what the anaesthetic is for!  I didn't feel any pain at all. Well, yes, much later on I did, once the anaesthetic had worn off, but nothing that paracetamol couldn't deal with.


----------



## vickster (15 Nov 2016)

I find the injection for the anaesthetic about the worst bit


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> I find the injection for the anaesthetic about the worst bit


I had a gel put on my gums first which numbed them so I couldn't feel the injections. I was very impressed by that!

(It didn't taste very nice, but that is a small price to pay.)


----------



## SavageHoutkop (15 Nov 2016)

Tell them your fears, ask for everything (the gel, the injections, the gas and air, anything else!!), close your eyes, take in music if you can so you can't hear what's going on.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (15 Nov 2016)

Currently still in waiting room still


----------



## alicat (15 Nov 2016)

Good luck - I'm thinking of you!


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Nov 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Currently still in waiting room still


bollards, I was going to post you were probably in and being done if not out by now earlier but then realised it was NHS and probably by the afternoon running behind (not knocking NHS btw)

Deep breaths and all that, remember counting backward from 399 in 3's to take you mind off


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (15 Nov 2016)

Well. The dentists and nurses were extremely understanding. 

But anxiety got better of me with heart rate of 135! 

I asked if it was too late to request sedation. They were very nice and understanding. 

I have now been referred to a specialist sedation clinic and will have them all done with IV sedation, just got to wait for appointment for pre-op. 

Sorry to disappoint with no outcome yet, but it leaves me with a thread to put updates on.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Nov 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Well. The dentists and nurses were extremely understanding.
> 
> But anxiety got better of me with heart rate of 135!
> 
> ...


----------



## the_mikey (15 Nov 2016)

I paid £400 and went to a private dentist for sedation when I needed a number of extractions, the process from my point of view was relatively simple, a quick X-ray was done, a short wait in a waiting room. I was soon horizontal in the chair, without any fuss they had installed a cannula in my right arm and asked me to count to ten, I don't recall going past 7... I was in a fairly sleepy state through the procedure, I recall having a sensation of something happening, like I could feel the teeth being pulled but I was so out of it that it felt pleasant rather than painful. And then I recall waking up slightly and being guided out of the dentist and into a car, you'll need a trusted friend or partner or family member to take you home, I was fairly dozey for the rest of the day, and had the following day off work as a precaution. 

They stitched my gums which healed quickly without any problems.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (15 Nov 2016)

the_mikey said:


> I paid £400 and went to a private dentist for sedation



Wow! Seems I got a bit lucky with NHS doing it without question!


----------



## Stephenite (15 Nov 2016)

I know I posted 'Don't worry. You'll be OK'. But afterwards i was thinking 'Sheeoot! He's having 6/7 out!' You're doing the right thing in asking for a general anæsthetic.

Don't worry. It's gonna be OK!


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Nov 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Well. The dentists and nurses were extremely understanding.
> 
> But anxiety got better of me with heart rate of 135!
> 
> ...


Bummer, how did they find out about your heart rate?!? Never had mine monitored in a Dentist\Max Fax - I can't stand sedation lack of control and all that. It was the afternoon appointment plus sitting in the waiting room for a long time that pushed you over. That's the other benefit to mornings they can't start the day behind. Gawd the waiting room is the worst. I have been known to drop the receptionist my mobile and ask them to call me when they are ready and I wait in the car park lol The smell and sounds and waiting do my head in, take me to the limit! I arrive bang on my appointment time never before


----------



## ColinJ (16 Nov 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Gawd the waiting room is the worst. I have been known to drop the receptionist my mobile and ask them to call me when they are ready and I wait in the car park lol The smell and sounds and waiting do my head in, take me to the limit! I arrive bang on my appointment time never before


I live less than a 10 minute walk from the surgery so I can time my arrival very accurately and get there with 2 minutes to spare. 

I am one of the first patients in so there are never many others waiting when I get there.

The sounds of dentistry would not yet have started and anyway they would be masked by loud music played from my phone through earbuds. 

I play Sudoku on the phone until I am called in and that helps prevent negative thoughts.

You are right about the smell of dental practices though. I had a 30 year gap between dental appointments but was immediately transported back to youthful trauma by the first whiff of it! I reckon a dab of perfume on the upper lip might help with that?


----------



## Spinney (16 Nov 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Bummer, how did they find out about your heart rate?!? Never had mine monitored in a Dentist\Max Fax - I can't stand sedation lack of control and all that. It was the afternoon appointment plus sitting in the waiting room for a long time that pushed you over. *That's the other benefit to mornings they can't start the day behind.* Gawd the waiting room is the worst. I have been known to drop the receptionist my mobile and ask them to call me when they are ready and I wait in the car park lol The smell and sounds and waiting do my head in, take me to the limit! I arrive bang on my appointment time never before


Oh yes they can! I've been kept waiting over 20 mins for a 9 am appointment. I've walked out before now when kept waiting with no explanation. On the other hand I once got a free upgrade from bog standard NHS filling to a white one (so they said) for not throwing too much of a wobbly when they were running very late.


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Nov 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I live less than a 10 minute walk from the surgery so I can time my arrival very accurately and get there with 2 minutes to spare.
> 
> I am one of the first patients in so there are never many others waiting when I get there.
> 
> ...


Guessing we are all from the same age group. I have allergies to strong perfumes but I do actively try and mouth breath at least until I am in the chair, although that can carry on for a few minutes even once they start they have asked me to stop as I am misting up the mirror. My phobia started @ 9 years old :-(


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Nov 2016)

Spinney said:


> Oh yes they can! I've been kept waiting over 20 mins for a 9 am appointment. I've walked out before now when kept waiting with no explanation. On the other hand I once got a free upgrade from bog standard NHS filling to a white one (so they said) for not throwing too much of a wobbly when they were running very late.


My surgery starts at 7.30am and 8am those are the only appointments I take!!


----------



## Spinney (16 Nov 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> My surgery starts at 7.30am and 8am those are the only appointments I take!!


Ah, I'll check what the earliest one is next time! I assumed at the time that the dentist was late for work. But the thing about dentists is that you don't want to make a fuss and annoy someone who is going to poke around inside your mouth with sharp instruments!


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (16 Nov 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Bummer, how did they find out about your heart rate?!?



I'm a natural worrier, I was checking heart rate with Apple Watch. They noticed when I went in, and stuck one of those finger clip things on. I must have looked obviously nervous, as they didn't question anything when I asked for sedation.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (16 Nov 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> I can't stand sedation lack of control and all that.



I'm the opposite, when something is out of my control. I am usually just happy to let it happen, because it HAS to happen. I had no issues with surgery when I broke my arm, or anything related to that. As by that point it was all out of my control, and there was nothing I could do to stop it.

Once I am given enough to drugs to not care, I will be fine (I hope)


----------



## ColinJ (16 Nov 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Once I am given enough to drugs to not care, I will be fine (I hope)


I felt tempted to spend a few pre-dentist minutes inhaling deeply while standing next to some of the omni-present skunk smokers hanging about in the town centre!


----------



## adamangler (18 Nov 2016)

I bottled an extraction twice not long ago. I suffer with anxiety and panic attacks. first time I felt great right up until he pulled the injection needle out, I couldnt do it,started sweating and could feel myself going into panic I had to leave.

Second time I got as far as the surgery,tried to psyche myself up for 5 mind then legged it.

It's horrible having the anxiety, not at all worried about the pain. I don't know what I'm afraid of it north rational at all.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2016)

adamangler said:


> I bottled an extraction twice not long ago. I suffer with anxiety and panic attacks. first time I felt great right up until he pulled the injection needle out, I couldnt do it,started sweating and could feel myself going into panic I had to leave.
> 
> Second time I got as far as the surgery,tried to psyche myself up for 5 mind then legged it.
> 
> It's horrible having the anxiety, not at all worried about the pain. I don't know what I'm afraid of it north rational at all.


Adam - I was the same when I had 2 teeth out in 2001.

I was a bundle of nerves going in and told the dentist that I had a history of fainting but he told me that he would tip the chair right back to ensure plenty of bloodflow to my head; no problem - I would be fine. 

He started doing the injections and I felt each one going in and coming out. I stood it for the first 12 but number 13 got me ... I came round a couple of minutes later dripping sweat, and with a very scared looking dentist and dental nurse staring down at me!

My new approach seems to work - I don't look, I don't listen, and with the aid of the gel stuff on my gums - I don't feel anything either. I don't even know when the needle is being used. The dentist puts the anaesthetic in and gives it a few minutes to take effect then he pops one of my earpieces out and asks me if I can feel him probing the gums. Once he is sure that everything is ok, I put the earpiece back in and let him get on with it.


----------



## keithmac (19 Nov 2016)

As soon as I'm sat in the chair my eyes are firmly shut until I get out of it again!.

Been watching a few videos of wisdom tooth removal and they look oddly satisfying for some reason..


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2016)

keithmac said:


> Been watching a few videos of wisdom tooth removal and they look oddly satisfying for some reason..


I would rather watch racer snakes chasing baby iguanas!


----------



## keithmac (19 Nov 2016)

I'd love to have my bottom right wisdom pulled but it would involve cutting the gum etc so I'll quietly bide my time it think...


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (6 Feb 2017)

I thought I would update this.

I went to the pre-op. During this they did my height, weight, etc. Then they began to explain the procedure.

She paused for a moment and went to see the dentist next door. She said that I still seemed extremely anxious about it, so have offered to do the procedure under general anaesthetic. Which I graciously accepted.

Quite an amazing experience so far, and every dentist, and nurse I have seen have been very understanding and doing what they can to make me comfortable.

For me, this is the best possible outcome, go to sleep, wake up with a sore face and it's all done.


----------



## adamangler (23 Feb 2017)

On the third attempt (after I bottled i it twice) today I had my wisdom tooth removed.

Almost fainted after the injections, room started to spin a bit. After that it was fine, hurts a fair bit now the anasthetic has worn off mind.Painkillers and a bag of frozen peas for the rest of the day. Glad it's all over.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2017)

adamangler said:


> On the third attempt (after I bottled i it twice) today I had my wisdom tooth removed.
> 
> Almost fainted after the injections, room started to spin a bit. After that it was fine, hurts a fair bit now the anasthetic has worn off mind.Painkillers and a bag of frozen peas for the rest of the day. Glad it's all over.


Good news, Adam!

I really like having a healthy mouth again after many years of increasingly bad problems with my teeth.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Feb 2017)

I had to have my wisdom teeth taken out under general anesthetic, they were growing near enough horizontally, this week i had to have a root filling .


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (1 May 2017)

Long time to update. 

But the pre op is done. And the admission is this Wednesday.


----------



## keithmac (1 May 2017)

Good luck!.


----------



## Broadside (1 May 2017)

Best of luck Phil. I had two wisdom teeth removed last month, everyone is different but you tend to hear the horror stories and not the good stuff. Mine came out in a single 45 min appointment, I didn't feel a thing and it was nothing more than uncomfortable for a few days, I can't describe it as pain, it was all very very easy. 

As for your earlier point about the first time you will know if there is enough anaesthetic, it's not when they pull the tooth. They insert a tool to elevate the tooth before they pull it out and if you can't feel them elevating it from the socket then you won't feel them extracting it. 

I was really concerned prior to going in but really there was absolutely nothing to worry about. I hope yours goes well too.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (3 May 2017)

It's done!

No pain in any of the 5 apart from one where I have several stitches but it's just discomfort, like somebody has punched me rather than pain. 

Just fed up of the taste of blood then bleeding stops and starts at the moment. But may appear to be more as it's in my mouth mixed with saliva.


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2017)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> It's done!
> 
> No pain in any of the 5 apart from one where I have several stitches but it's just discomfort, like somebody has punched me rather than pain.
> 
> Just fed up of the taste of blood then bleeding stops and starts at the moment. But may appear to be more as it's in my mouth mixed with saliva.


Yay!

After my 2 recent extractions, I found that the wounds healed in a week or two, but they left indentations where the teeth used to be. Those used to trap food particles, which was quite irritating. The indentations have gradually filled in with new gum tissue since then - I am running my tongue over where the teeth used to be and the gum tooth socket areas are almost perfect now.


----------



## raleighnut (3 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Yay!
> 
> After my 2 recent extractions, I found that the wounds healed in a week or two, but they left indentations where the teeth used to be. Those used to trap food particles, which was quite irritating. The indentations have gradually filled in with new gum tissue since then - I am running my tongue over where the teeth used to be and the gum tooth socket areas are almost perfect now.


You know that rolled up bit of cotton wool the dentist gives you, chomping down on that really helps.


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


> You know that rolled up bit of cotton wool the dentist gives you, chomping down on that really helps.


Ah yes - I'd forgotten that. My gums actually started bleeding again a few hours after I got home so I ended up chomping a pad for a few hours to make sure it stopped. (Warfarin makes me bleed for longer than most people, but even so the chomping did the trick.)

I needed a lot of paracetamol the first day, some the second day, and I was okay without after that.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (3 May 2017)

if I still have bleeding tomorrow. I'll try get booked in to see my dentist. 

The hospital didn't give much in the way of advice beyond soft food for 2 weeks. Don't do any exercise to raise blood pressure.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 May 2017)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> if I still have bleeding tomorrow. I'll try get booked in to see my dentist.
> 
> The hospital didn't give much in the way of advice beyond soft food for 2 weeks. Don't do any exercise to raise blood pressure.


I'd stay off CC Politics and Current Affairs too, if you don't want to raise your blood pressure.

Anyway, glad it's all going well.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (4 May 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> I'd stay off CC Politics and Current Affairs too, if you don't want to raise your blood pressure.



I really should, but I enjoy a good debate


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (4 May 2017)

No bleeding at all today, hopefully straight forward now


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (7 May 2017)

Swelling in the tough tooth is going down now. The soreness in my jaw in that area is also easing day by day. Today is the first day I've not needed to take ibuprofen after being lay on my mouth all night.

My only worry now is developing dry socket, but this is the 4th day since extraction, so hopefully I should be clear.


----------



## midlife (7 May 2017)

Iirc Day 2 is the usual time for dry sockets to present so hopefully you are safe. Any lip numbness?

Shaun


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (7 May 2017)

midlife said:


> Iirc Day 2 is the usual time for dry sockets to present so hopefully you are safe. Any lip numbness?
> 
> Shaun



None at all, fingers crossed it is all ok


----------



## adamangler (7 May 2017)

Took about a week to 12 days for mine to completely be pain free. Took painkillers for first 3-4 days I think. I was worried about dry socket as I've had it twice before and it really does hurt! I was extra carefull no vigorous rinsing for a few day and all was ok. I need another tooth out soon as it's broken and keep flaring up. After being scared to death about having the wisdom tooth out I can say I'm not bothered at all about having this one out I would happily have it pulled right now.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (8 May 2017)

Day 5

Less swelling still. Feeling much better, but lost a stitch this morning trying to get my porridge out of the tooth. I called my dentist as nobody near work would look at it who suggested 5 days is about time anyway for the stitches to start coming out.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (9 May 2017)

Not much for day 6

Ate hot dogs and soft small chicken. Still no increase in pain or discomfort. 

For all the fuss and worry, it's turning out to be a fairly uneventful procedure and recovery, I have a feeling waiting 6 days to eat something more solid than mash was a little too cautious though.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (22 May 2017)

I'm not sure whether to be happy, surprised, relieved, or a little disappointed in myself.

The last of my stitches have fallen out, I've been eating curry, chicken, cake, chocolate 
Still a tiny bit of discomfort on one tooth but nothing I'd even consider taking something for.

But strange that for all the worrying, and stressing. It was all rather quite uneventful. I guess medical professionals really are quite knowledgeable and are generally very capable people and there's nothing to worry about


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2017)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> I'm not sure whether to be happy, surprised, relieved, or a little disappointed in myself.
> 
> The last of my stitches have fallen out, I've been eating curry, chicken, cake, chocolate


Excellent!

One of the things that I like most about having had my teeth sorted out is being able to eat tricky things like nuts again without having to be super-careful.


----------

